# When do I put up the breeding box?



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

I had a thought. I have made the decision to breed Memphis and Maya, and decided to do it at the end of the month.

My question is, is it a good idea to put up the breeding box now, not allowing access however, so they get used to the box being there? Or should I wait until the end of the month? I was cleaning the cage today, and got the box out to see how it fit my cage, since I think Kirby made it for them. I have a side door on my cage, which I kept closed, but just hung the box up, and it fit great. However, I noticed that Maya went right up to it and was very curious. Well, I took it down, even though she couldn't get in.

Also, do I have to put a perch inside the box so they can get out?

Thanks!
Duckie

I took it off.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

first off no perch is needed for inside the box at all some wait for 5 days after they start to mate to set up the box others set it up when they start to mate it all depends on you


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

OK! I have caught them mating several times, since the fall. I guess I will wait until the end of the month and then put it up.

thanks allen


----------

